

Reverse-Engineering of Human Brain Likely by 2030 - jscore
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2010/08/reverse-engineering-brain-kurzweil/

======
d4ft
This is the same stuff Kurzweil has been spouting for a number of a years. If
he's still around in 2030, we will likely see a new "more accurate" prediction
then.

